# Aemt



## wildmed (Aug 5, 2010)

What do you think about the new AEMT scope of practice? Rumor is that colorado is set to move to the new national standards as of spring, most of the differences seem to lie in I-99 and AEMT, and they are pretty vast. IT looks like the only difference between AEMT and EMT-B-IV are IO starts, IM injections, and some advanced airways. NO intubation, no needle decompression and there is no info on drug administration. It does  however say on the top description that there may be " add ons" for AEMT, like IV therapy is for emt-b. You can review the document here 

http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/em/EMTPractice/FinalScopeAnalysis11-15-07.pdf

I have heard that both AIMS community college and Front range will be offering upgrades starting in the spring. Another question is, because the AEMT is pretty similar, if not below I-85, do you think that CO- emts that have NREMT I-85 will be given AEMT status? How do you think this change will effect the colorado EMS system?


----------



## Sizz (Aug 5, 2010)

wildmed said:


> Another question is, because the AEMT is pretty similar, if not below I-85, do you think that CO- emts that have NREMT I-85 will be given AEMT status? How do you think this change will effect the Colorado EMS system?



AEMT is not below the I-85 by any means in my opinion it appears to be more advanced care than an I-85. Correct me if I'm wrong from one of the more knowledgeable members the only difference between a national basic vs intermediate=85 is an IV push and along w/ more defined shock management. This is a national change which not just CO change coming into play w/ the 4 new / defined levels. I-85 will have to bridge up to AEMT status or just drop down to the new "Emergency Medical Technician" level.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 5, 2010)

wildmed said:


> What do you think about the new AEMT scope of practice? Rumor is that colorado is set to move to the new national standards as of spring, most of the differences seem to lie in I-99 and AEMT, and they are pretty vast. IT looks like the only difference between AEMT and EMT-B-IV are IO starts, IM injections, and some advanced airways. NO intubation, no needle decompression and there is no info on drug administration. It does  however say on the top description that there may be " add ons" for AEMT, like IV therapy is for emt-b. You can review the document here
> 
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/em/EMTPractice/FinalScopeAnalysis11-15-07.pdf
> 
> I have heard that both AIMS community college and Front range will be offering upgrades starting in the spring. Another question is, because the AEMT is pretty similar, if not below I-85, do you think that CO- emts that have NREMT I-85 will be given AEMT status? How do you think this change will effect the colorado EMS system?



Here in TN, our lowest level, "EMT-IV" can already do Subcutaneous and IM injections of Epi, start iv's, hang non medicated drips, D50w, D5w, and initiate 12 lead(not interpret) in the presence of a paramedic, initiate CPAP, etc. 

The only difference between AEMT and our EMT-IV is Narcan, 12 lead transmission, Nitrous Oxide, and IO. 

This is not really comparable to EMT-I in my opinion. Advanced EMT still can't
draw up and push meds, participate in dynamic cardiology, ACLS, etc. I am not really sure of the differences between I/85 and 99 because TN does not recognize EMT-I, so I am going on the assumption that I/85 can at least push some meds such as Zofran, Fent, MS,  etc.

At the recent director's conference, the powers that be announced that TN will be moving to EMR, EMT, Advanced EMT, and Paramedic by Fall of 2011. Those EMT-IV's who do not bridge up to Advanced EMT will lose their skills and have to revert to EMT.


----------



## xrsm002 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here where I am the Current EMT I/85 under our protocols can start IV/IO, with NS or LR, give D50, narcan, zofran, and benadryl IV, and can give lidocaine for IO start only.  They can also do adult and pedi Intubation, and Needle decompression


----------

